# CHEAP fork for my dirt jumper/freeride hardtail



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

A while back I bought a 243 dirt jump bike from a pawn broker on ebay for 300 bucks. The wheels alone were basically worth what I paid for the whole bike. However the steerer on the low end Marz 66VF is bent, and the fork is really just low end with no real adjustments, not even external rebound. So obviously this is a safety issue, and it's causing some binding in the CK headset it has, causing some weird handling. I want to buy an adjustable travel fork, or a fork that can be easily lowered to maybe 100 or 120 mm if possible, and I want to do it for like 150 bucks, because I can't bear to spend more on a fork than I paid for the whole bike.  I was thinking about maybe a Manitou Nixon or something. Suggestions?


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

A budget of $150 is going to make this tough. You will almost certainly need to buy used. Forks are not one of the components of a bike I would cheap out on.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

I have an '03 Marz DJ III and friend Kenny has an '04 DJ II, either of which either one of us would sell...for less than $150 if you're interested.
It's an '03 and came with an '03 RM Edge, that I bought brand new in September of '06.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> I have an '03 Marz DJ III and friend Kenny has an '04 DJ II, either of which either one of us would sell...for less than $150 if you're interested.
> It's an '03 and came with an '03 RM Edge, that I bought brand new in September of '06.


Shoot me a PM with details and pricing.

Not at all opposed to buying used, just want something to take the edge off that's reliable and somewhat adjustable. Lack of external rebound is supremely annoying on the 66VF I've got.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Shoot me a PM with details and pricing.


Will do. Some quick details first:
My fork:
DJ III from a 2003 Rocky Mountain Edge. I bought the bike brand new in '06 (bike had been in stock and on clearance for a while)
Kenny's fork:
DJ II from a 2004 Rocky Mountain Flow, which he bought used in '06..
I will see how much he wants for his. Not sure how much I want for mine. It will be less than $150 though.
Mine is chronologically older per se, but probably has less wear on it. 
I would def keep mine but I'm turning the Edge back into an XC rig and really don't need a DJ fork.



> Not at all opposed to buying used, just want something to take the edge off that's reliable and somewhat adjustable. Lack of external rebound is supremely annoying on the 66VF I've got.


Can't remember if the Dirt Jumpers have many adjustments on them, but they are pretty bulletproof for what they were designed for.


----------



## wisbike (May 16, 2008)

i have a 2006 manitou nixon 145comp I'll sell you for $150 + shipping


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

DJ3 = ick. QR droputs, Only preload adjustment. Damping kind of sucks.

DJ2 has option of 20mm axle. It has rebound adjust... but only internal.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can pick up Manitou Stance forks for super super cheap. Shermans run for 150 or less sometimes.

You can get a Marzocchi Drop Off for cheap. You might be able to find a z1 or something.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Marzocchi 55s are going for pretty cheap on ebay. Just an example... there are cheaper.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-MARZOCCHI-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item439af651f1

Drop Off 2 for super cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marzocchi-Drop-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item19b75bfd5b


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

i have a z1 sport I'd be willing to get rid of. PM me if interested.


----------



## Crash_Monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

u could always insert spacers in the 66 to get the travel where u want it. some marz forks come that way, you disassemble the fork and move the spacer from atop the spring to beneath the piston. to get the fork lower than factory allowed you my have to change out the spring but that wont break the bank. as far as rebound adjustment, i have a 05 Z1 FR3 that had zero adjustments aside from air preload. i wanted to slow the rebound so i blocked the upper holes in the cartridges just below the piston with simple metal spacers i picked up at a hardware store. thats how the adjustable rebound on my 04 Z1 drop off worked, spin the knob and a slide blocked the upper hole. it wasnt a huge difference but it made the fork useable and less like a pogo stick. thicker fork oil also slows rebound, i've read threads on here of guys using all kinds of stuff in their forks. i personally have tried atf fluid that worked just as well as factory fork oil. but at the moment i'm using pump oil for air conditioning vacuum pumps. its thicker and cheaper than factory stuff. allot of guys will say thats a bad idea because of warranties and such but since the fork is older and already damaged what's the hurt.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

I have bought Spinner Cargo Air fork 20mm (sold on Ebay as 130mm, but what I got is really a 110-150 adjustable. U-turn style.)

It is 203mm disk only. Run it with BB7 and 203 Alligator disk.

Well made fork. All the adjustments. Works fine. $150.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

could go for a tora, its not a real dj fork but if you don't weigh much it could work. I have seen a couple of people with it on there dj but one of them was a girl.


----------



## Crash_Monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

here ya go, 08 55r, 99 cents starting bid. not a dj fork per say (std steerer) but for the $$ who cares. only it cant be lowered below 140mm, but it can be raised to 160mm by swaping the spacers.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-2008-Marzo...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3a5420a0be


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Crash_Monkey said:


> here ya go, 08 55r, 99 cents starting bid. not a dj fork per say (std steerer) but for the $$ who cares. only it cant be lowered below 140mm, but it can be raised to 160mm by swaping the spacers.


I like Spinner's performance and adjustability over 55.. Honestly. No idea about long term reliability of Spinner, but 08 Marzocchi got some really bad reputation.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Curmy said:


> I have bought Spinner Cargo Air fork 20mm (sold on Ebay as 130mm, but what I got is really a 110-150 adjustable. U-turn style.)
> 
> It is 203mm disk only. Run it with BB7 and 203 Alligator disk.
> 
> Well made fork. All the adjustments. Works fine. $150.


Wow, 6.5 pounds 

Doesn't really matter though, bike is heavy as hell anyway. I have never heard much about Spinner, are they reliable and is it tough enough to take some hits?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Jim, 
I prolly won't be asking more than $100 for my DJ III. I'll get some pictures of it when I go over to Kenny's house. If you're not going to be doing much more than DJ, you really don't need much more.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> Jim,
> I prolly won't be asking more than $100 for my DJ III. I'll get some pictures of it when I go over to Kenny's house. If you're not going to be doing much more than DJ, you really don't need much more.


Spam.

And unless Jim has a convertible front hub, he won't be able to use the DJ3 because it has QR dropouts. And it does not have the features that he was looking for either.

If you want to keep spamming, take it off the boards and keep it in PMs.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Spam.
> 
> And unless Jim has a convertible front hub, he won't be able to use the DJ3 because it has QR dropouts. And it does not have the features that he was looking for either.
> 
> If you want to keep spamming, take it off the boards and keep it in PMs.


Hey Captain Douche,
You might want to look at the 3 or four offers he got from other people as well on here.
Secondly, I already told him about the fact that the DJIII has minimal adjustments. Where were you when I posted that?
Third, I also said that if he's doing nothing more than dirt jumping, he won't need many adjustments. Some of you girls on here are worse than Veruca Salt when you start PMSing about lack of suspension adjustments. 
So please stop being an epic asshat about me spamming, and ease up off me a bit there Thread Nazi. I was merely trying to help out a fellow biker.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> Hey Captain Douche,
> You might want to look at the 3 or four offers he got from other people as well on here.
> Secondly, I already told him about the fact that the DJIII has minimal adjustments. Where were you when I posted that?
> Third, I also said that if he's doing nothing more than dirt jumping, he won't need many adjustments. Some of you girls on here are worse than Veruca Salt when you start PMSing about lack of suspension adjustments.
> So please stop being an epic asshat about me spamming, and ease up off me a bit there Thread Nazi. I was merely trying to help out a fellow biker.


Yeah, but they didn't post 3 times trying to push their fork. And there were only 2 other offers.

How am I being a douche? I am stating the facts. Don't be so offended that you might lose a sale. I told you to take it to PMs. Chill. And Jim did say to send him a PM.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> Wow, 6.5 pounds
> 
> Doesn't really matter though, bike is heavy as hell anyway. I have never heard much about Spinner, are they reliable and is it tough enough to take some hits?


Neither did I, just wanted a cheap fork with TA for a winter beater single speed hardtail. I was pleasantly surprised. Yeah, its heavy. Not for DJ. It looks like it will take some serious hits. I liked that all knobs and dials are well made and adjustments seem to work. For $150 its a keeper.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> How am I being a douche?


Maybe because you are not a Moderator but are acting like one? Heck, IDK. I'm not trying to start a flame war, just playing devil's advocate.

If you wanna call spam on someone, how about here.  
_
# All Manufacturers / Vendors / Shop Owners / Sponsored Riders should declare their status as a Retailer / Manufacturer in their signature

# Any one reviewing or testing products and / or components online must state whether they have a vested interest in the product up front. They should state whether they bought the product or they got the product free or with an industry deal or are prohibited from saying negative things about a product. _


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Neither did I, just wanted a cheap fork with TA for a winter beater single speed hardtail. I was pleasantly surprised. Yeah, its heavy. Not for DJ. It looks like it will take some serious hits. I liked that all knobs and dials are well made and adjustments seem to work. For $150 its a keeper.


I can deal with weight as long as it's tough and reliable. I can't find any info on it's reliability or toughness so far. There are very few threads that I can find. I guess I'm just skeptical that something with that many adjustments can be so cheap and yet still be reliable or tough. But I have seen some of RST's "dirt jump" forks completely snapped off resulting in some serious injuries, so I know that just because something is labeled as tough does not make it the case! Still, it is very tempting to have that much adjustability at that price point.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> I can deal with weight as long as it's tough and reliable. I can't find any info on it's reliability or toughness so far. There are very few threads that I can find. I guess I'm just skeptical that something with that many adjustments can be so cheap and yet still be reliable or tough. But I have seen some of RST's "dirt jump" forks completely snapped off resulting in some serious injuries, so I know that just because something is labeled as tough does not make it the case! Still, it is very tempting to have that much adjustability at that price point.


I do not think it will snap off. Steering tube is seriously thick and stanchions are burly. I have no idea about long time reliability of its guts. Gamble.
Some reviews that I have seen had not been very helpful.


----------

